# EL sartén o LA sartén



## elcampet

Siempre he considerado que sartén (la que sirve para freir o cocinar) pertenece al género femenino. Hace poco compré una de éstas y en la caja daba instrucciones para usar "EL SARTÉN". Quisiera conocer opiniones al respecto. Gracias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina hay bastantes personas que usan "el sartén" pero aquí se lo considera una incorrección y mayoritariamente usamos "la sartén", que además el DRAE establece como con género femenino.

Sin embargo el DPD trae esto

*sartén*. ‘Utensilio de cocina para freír’. En el habla culta general de España es femenino: _«Echó los trocitos de cebolla en la sartén»_ (Rojo _Matar_ [Esp. 2002]); su uso en masculino es muy escaso y se restringe al habla popular de algunas regiones. En América, alternan ambos géneros, con predominio del masculino: _«Fregó el sartén y los platos»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]); _«En una sartén quedaban dos colas de iguanas carbonizadas»_ (Sepúlveda _Viejo_ [Chile 1989]).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## elcampet

Gracias, yo coincido contigo en cuanto a que su uso en género masculino corresponde más bien al modo de la gente de bajo nivel cultural.


----------



## ieracub

elcampet said:
			
		

> Gracias, yo coincido contigo en cuanto a que su uso en género masculino corresponde más bien al modo de la gente de bajo nivel cultural.


No necesariamente. Yo diría que tiene relación con las zonas geográficas. En Chile se usa preferentemente el género másculino independientemente del nivel cultural. 

Saludos.


----------



## elcampet

Por favor, no sean flojos y esciban dándome algunas opiniones más. Gracias


----------



## coquita

Yo siempre digo "la sartén"
También esta el dicho "tener la sartén por el mango"
Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

Hola.
Yo digo "la sartén" y no creo haber oído decir "el sartén".


----------



## ieracub

elcampet said:
			
		

> Por favor, no sean flojos y esciban dándome algunas opiniones más. Gracias


 
Tranquilo, elcampet, no te desesperes....

En este enlace hay una buena explicación del origen del uso de ambos géneros. El resumen es que en latín (sartago) era femenino, pero, en general, las palabras terminadas en _én _son de género masculino.

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Sart%C3%A9n.htm

Dice, además, que _el sartén_ es de uso general en Venezuela, Chile y Nicaragua.

Me acordé de otras palabras cuyo género depende de la región y que se han discutido en este foro: manito/manita y el/la sauna.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

ieracub said:
			
		

> Me acordé de otras palabras cuyo género depende de la región y que se han discutido en este foro: manito/manita y el/la sauna.



"Mano" es palabra femenina en todos sitios, que yo sepa, lo que varía es la manera de construir el diminutivo, pero sigue siendo femenina: "la manita", "la manito".

Otra palabra con género alternante es "tilde".


----------



## Maruja14

Sartén es femenino. Tal vez las instrucciones de tu sartén hayan sido mal traducidas del inglés o de otro idioma (cosa, por otro lado, bastante habitual).

A pesar de mi mal inglés, muchas veces prefiero leer las instrucciones de los artículos nuevos en inglés antes que en español, porque en español muchas veces son ininteligibles.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Esto me recuerda la polémica culta-popular-cateta (como si hubiera tres niveles de lenguaje) en la Argentina, sobre varias palabras, y la palma se la llevan "la sartén/el sartén", "la coliflor/el coliflor" y "el calor/la calor" con respecto al artículo. Con respecto a la que nos ocupa aquí, decir "el sartén" se considera mas bien un error, pero no se considera por ello que quien lo diga sea una persona inculta, y veo ahora que es porque es la forma normal en nuestro vecino Chile y en otras partes.


----------



## elcampet

Maruja 14
Gracias por tu comentario, a mi me sucede lo mismo con los instructivos mal traducidos, pero en el caso de EL sartén es un término que se repite con mucha frecuencia entre los conductores de TV quienes en su mayoría son capitalinos en México. En Yucatán mi estado, es muy raro que alguien diga el sartén.Saludos


----------



## asm

En el centro de Mexico decimos el sartén con mucha más frecuencia





			
				elcampet said:
			
		

> Maruja 14
> Gracias por tu comentario, a mi me sucede lo mismo con los instructivos mal traducidos, pero en el caso de EL sartén es un término que se repite con mucha frecuencia entre los conductores de TV quienes en su mayoría son capitalinos en México. En Yucatán mi estado, es muy raro que alguien diga el sartén.Saludos


----------



## Fernita

De pequeña decía *el sartén* y mis padres siempre me corregían. Me acostumbré a decir *'la sartén' *y para que lo recordara , me enseñaron:
*'La sartén por el mango, y el mango también'.*

De todas maneras, la explicación de Alec, lo resume todo.
Saludos,
Fernita


----------



## Grekh

Es de esas palabras que aceptan ambos géneros, así como mar : el mar, la mar.


----------



## Fernita

Grekh said:
			
		

> Es de esas palabras que aceptan ambos géneros, así como mar : el mar, la mar.


 
Sí, Grekh, pero *la mar* es de uso más poético, creo yo.

Saludos,
Fernita


----------



## Grekh

Sí, pero no por eso deja también de usarse en el lenguaje normal.


----------



## Like an Angel

Se arman grandes batallas campales, que llegan a ser sangrientas a veces, siempre que alguien indica que _el uso de tal o cual expresión es de incultos_, cosa que me parece absurda -en este caso- ya que para mí no debería ser ni _el_ ni _la_ porque, a ver... ¿cómo se determina el sexo de un/a sartén, una mesa, una silla o un auto?  ... aunque conincido en lo que dice _el ale_, plenamente porque es lo que nuestro idioma permite hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## ordequin

Hola Elcampet y demás amigos:
En España decimos la sartén. Ahí va un refrán: 
"Le dijo la sartén al cazo: -¡Apártate, que me mancho!"


----------



## elcampet

ordequin said:
			
		

> Hola Elcampet y demás amigos:
> En España decimos la sartén. Ahí va un refrán:
> "Le dijo la sartén al cazo: -¡Apártate, que me mancho!"


 
Hola ordequin, quizá hoy mis neuronas andan flojas  pero no logro comprender el sentido de tu refrán, en todo caso cuando en una sartén se fríe, de ésta salpica la grasa manchando al cazo cuando está junto a ella (_*la*_ sartén). Por otro lado, gracias a todos, amigos foreros por desempolvar este hilo que fue uno de mis primeros en participar. A fin de cuentas, concluyo en que seguiré criticando a quienes dicen _*el sartén. *_Saludos afectuosos


----------



## Learning

Yo siempre he dicho LA SARTÉN y nunca en la vida creo haber escuchado EL.
Saludos.


----------



## ordequin

elcampet said:
			
		

> Hola ordequin, quizá hoy mis neuronas andan flojas  pero no logro comprender el sentido de tu refrán, en todo caso cuando en una sartén se fríe, de ésta salpica la grasa manchando al cazo cuando está junto a ella (_*la*_ sartén).
> Pues claro Elcampet! ¡De éso se trata! De evindenciar la impertinente autocomplacencia de la sartén. Se emplea cuando alguien reclama de otro una actitud diferente que no le cree molestia, siendo precisamente esta actitud típica en la persona que así reclama.
> Paralelo iría eso de "la paja en el ojo ajeno..."
> Bueno, Elcampet...saludos...defectuosos, je,je...


----------



## pejeman

Acá en México casi nadie dice "la sartén", salvo en el dicho de "saltar de la sartén al fuego", cuando se llega a oir.

Leyendo "El juguete rabioso" de Roberto Arlt, encontré que él usó "el sartén".

Mi pregunta es si aún se dice en alguna parte "la sartén".

Gracias anticipadas por sus respuestas y os envío saludes a todos.


----------



## Dama de noche

En España decimos "la sartén", al menos en mi zona, Andalucía.


----------



## Aylah

Yo siempre he escuchado la sartén, en la zona centro de España, en el levante y en el norte.

Se me hace muy raro escuchar "el sartén", no sabía que era masculino en otros países.  

Un saludo


----------



## ILT

Acá en el norte de México decimos ambas, *el *sartén y *la* sartén sin distinción de condición económica o nivel de educación.

ILT


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá se utilizan ambos sexos.


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina también es andrógino(a) según tengo entendido. Sin embargo, en mi entorno todos le dicen "la sartén", pocas veces escuché "el sartén".


----------



## Casusa

*sartén**.*
(Del lat. _sartāgo, -ĭnis_).

*1. *f. Recipiente de cocina, generalmente de metal, de forma circular, poco hondo y con mango largo, que sirve para guisar. En muchos lugares de América y España, u. c. m.
*2. *f. Lo que se fríe de una vez en la *sartén.*


Aunque se diga de las dos formas en algunas partes, la sartén es definitivamente femenino.

Aquí hay gente que dice "el sartén", pero mal dicho y es bueno corregirles ¿no?


----------



## xOoeL

Casusa said:


> *sartén**.*
> (Del lat. _sartāgo, -ĭnis_).
> 
> *1. *f. Recipiente de cocina, generalmente de metal, de forma circular, poco hondo y con mango largo, que sirve para guisar. *En muchos lugares de América y España, u. c. m.*
> *2. *f. Lo que se fríe de una vez en la *sartén.*
> 
> 
> Aunque se diga de las dos formas en algunas partes, la sartén es definitivamente femenino.
> 
> Aquí hay gente que dice "el sartén", pero mal dicho y es bueno corregirles ¿no?





			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *sartén*. ‘Utensilio de cocina para freír’. En el habla culta general de España es femenino: _«Echó los trocitos de cebolla en la sartén»_ (Rojo _Matar_ [Esp. 2002]); su uso en masculino es muy escaso y se restringe al habla popular de algunas regiones. En América, alternan ambos géneros, con predominio del masculino: _«Fregó el sartén y los platos»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]); _«En una sartén quedaban dos colas de iguanas carbonizadas»_ (Sepúlveda _Viejo_ [Chile 1989]).


----------



## lautaro

Hola a todos.
La palabra tiene dos géneros. Por lo que yo sé se utiliza el femenino en España y en América el masculino aunque si parece que tal vez se empleen ambos sin distinción. 
De todas maneras en Chile se dice "el sartén" y nunca he escuchado "la sartén". Sería interesante averigüar si a un interlcutor que utiliza la palabra al femenino le suena raro escuchar la palabra al masculino y vice versa.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Ya explicó lautaro la situación en Chile y comparto su opinión, aunque yo sí he escuchado, alguna vez, "la sartén" por estos lados. Agrego una explicación sobre la causa de la discordia:





> Los defensores del género masculino de _sartén_ suelen argumentar que, aunque en latín _sartago _era femenino, en general, todos los sustantivos terminados _-én son _masculinos: _andén, edén, almacén, terraplén_, y que por eso _herrén y llantén, _que eran femeninos en latín _(ferrago, plantago), _se han hecho masculinos en castellano. Creen que sucede lo mismo con _sartén_.


Fuente: http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Sart%C3%A9n.htm 
Saludos.


----------



## Slyder

Aca en Perú decimos la sartén aunque a veces el sartén.

Dame el sartén! 
Pasame la sartén!

la RAE acepta ambos


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

No sé si en sus países se utilice la frase: *tener la sartén por el mango*.

Atentamente,


----------



## pocoloco

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> No sé si en sus países se utilice la frase: *tener la sartén por el mango*.
> 
> Atentamente,


 
En México es un dicho muy recurrente. Claro.


----------



## Gochito02

En Venezuela se dice el sartén.  De hecho me resultó muy raro ver la sartén por primera cuando estudiaba en España.  Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pues, yo diría el sartén.
Aunque también he escuchado la sartén.

Pero se me hace raro decir la sartén.


----------



## mirx

Hola Elcampet, al parecer en Mérida es el único lugar de México donde dicen "la sarten".

Conmigo son ya 4 mexicanos, y todos decimos "el sarten". Empezando por los chilangos, los jalicenses, yo que soy del Norte y Humberto que es de más al norte.


----------



## Andruique

Desde luego en España, yo nunca he oído "el sarten", sin embargo en Colombia, al menos en Barranquilla, es lo más usual, incluso entre personas de nivel cultural alto.


----------



## la.lingüista

Nunca en la ciudad de méxico he escuchado "la sartén" - salvo en el dicho "la sartén por el mango" - obvio, tiene género vacilante en el mundo hispanohablante y no es una cosa sociocultural - ya que aquí hasta la gente más culta dice "el sartén" - sino dialectal (por región) y nunca es bueno "corregir" a nadie - las lenguas constantamente evolucionan, este proceso no se puede detener,. si se pudiera parar, todavía habláramos todos latín antiguo - o algo aún más viejo!! pero tienen suerte - mi proyecto final este semestre en la maestría es investigar justo este tema - así que les aviso pronto de la situación actual....


----------



## Calambur

Like an Angel said:


> para mí no debería ser ni _el_ ni _la_ porque, a ver... ¿cómo se determina el sexo de un/a sartén, una mesa, una silla o un auto?


No es cuestión de determinar el _sexo_ sino el _género_.



pejeman said:


> Leyendo "El juguete rabioso" de Roberto Arlt, encontré que él usó "el sartén".
> 
> Mi pregunta es si aún se dice en alguna parte "la sartén".


Sí, por aquí decimos más _la sartén._
En cuanto a Roberto Arlt, aunque sus obras son muy buenas (en algún sentido), en general no cuidaba demasiado el lenguaje (me refiero a que distaba de ser un purista).



jorge_val_ribera said:


> Acá se utilizan ambos sexos.


Ambos _sexos_ no, ambos _géneros_.



SpiceMan said:


> En Argentina también es andrógino(a) según tengo entendido.


Nada de eso (ni tampoco de hermafrodita): se trata del _género_.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> No sé si en sus países se utilice la frase: *tener la sartén por el mango*.


Por aquí, sí: _tener la sartén por el mango, y el mango también_ (ya lo había dicho Fernita).

*género*


> 7. m. Gram. Clase a la que pertenece un nombre sustantivo o un pronombre por el hecho de concertar con él una forma y, generalmente solo una, de la flexión del adjetivo y del pronombre. En las lenguas indoeuropeas estas formas son tres en determinados adjetivos y pronombres: masculina, femenina y neutra.
> 8. m. Gram. Cada una de estas formas.
> 9. m. Gram. Forma por la que se distinguen algunas veces los nombres sustantivos según pertenezcan a una u otra de las tres clases.


----------



## SpiceMan

Calambur said:


> pejeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leyendo "El juguete rabioso" de Roberto Arlt, encontré que él usó "el sartén".
> 
> Mi pregunta es si aún se dice en alguna parte "la sartén".
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto a Roberto Arlt, aunque sus obras son muy buenas (en algún sentido), en general no cuidaba demasiado el lenguaje (me refiero a que distaba de ser un purista).
> 
> 
> 
> SpiceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> En Argentina también es andrógino(a) según tengo entendido. Sin embargo, en mi entorno todos le dicen "la sartén", pocas veces escuché "el sartén".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nada de eso (ni tampoco de hermafrodita): se trata del género.
Click to expand...

Bueno, no quiero entrar en discusiones sin sentido, pero puedo argumentar que si ni siquiera Roberto Arlt era un purista del idioma no tengo porque serlo yo que no soy periodista, cuentista, poeta, traductor, ni filólogo.

Pero, de todos modos, poca relevancia tiene mi profesión: se trata de una broma, de un juego de palabras, del uso forzado de una palabra alejada al contexto en pos de la sonrisa ajena, de gozar de lo lúdico con la polisemia de una palabra de nuestro rico idioma... y creo que no hay lugar más idóneo que este foro, por ser, justamente, sobre idiomas. 

Ese, nada más, es el género de mi comentario sobre lo promiscuo en los artículos y el vocablo sartén.


----------



## Lexinauta

SpiceMan said:


> ...se trata de una broma, de un juego de palabras, del uso forzado de una palabra alejada al contexto en pos de la sonrisa ajena, de gozar de lo lúdico con la polisemia de una palabra de nuestro rico idioma... y creo que no hay lugar más idóneo que este foro, por ser, justamente, sobre idiomas.


En ese caso, y para evitar malentendidos, es conveniente resaltar las palabras mediante el uso de comillas, itálicas, u otra forma.


----------



## Calambur

SpiceMan said:


> Bueno, no quiero entrar en discusiones sin sentido, pero puedo argumentar que si ni siquiera Roberto Arlt era un purista del idioma no tengo porque serlo yo que no soy periodista, cuentista, poeta, traductor, ni filólogo.
> 
> Pero, de todos modos, poca relevancia tiene mi profesión: se trata de una broma, de un juego de palabras, ...


*SpiceMan*: Cuando aclaré que no era andrógino,na entendí que _podía_ tratarse de una broma (por eso agregué que tampoco era hermafrodita), y en todos los casos anteriores que cité también entendí que podía tratarse de bromas, pero como no había nada que lo sugiriera pensé que era mejor señalar la diferencia, pues he notado muchas veces que la gente confunde sexo y género. 
En cuanto a Arlt, no era un purista -ni pretendía serlo-. 
Por otra parte, nadie está obligado a ser purista (¡por suerte!) -vos tampoco-.


----------



## Baroque

Revisé el DRAE y cita a "sartén" como sustantivo femenino, aunque admite su uso como masculino: "En muchos lugares de América y España,u.c.m". Entonces no es incorrecto. El que sea del habla inculta o no, es diferente y entiendo que varía según la región. 

Si vemos el párrafo del DPD menciona que "(E)en el habla culta general de España es femenino." y "su uso en masculino es muy escaso y se restringe al habla popular de algunas regiones". Esto es en España, pero no solamente ahí se habla el español. Un punto y seguido después dice:"En América, alternan ambos géneros, con predominio del masculino" sin connotación de habla popular o culta. Tampoco se recomienda el uso del femenino sobre el masculino en el habla culta. De esta forma, ambos son correctos. Yo he oído ambas formas y uso ambas formas indistintamente. El criticarlo es algo personal pero sin base académica.


----------



## ManPaisa

Lo chistoso es que aparentemente todos usamos la expresión *tomar/coger la sartén por el mango,* y no *el sartén.* 

El cambio hacia el género masculino debe de haber ocurrido después de la creación del refrán.


----------



## Aviador

Lautaro, en su mensaje #31, afirma que en Chile sólo existe sartén como sustantivo masculino. Por otra parte, Ieracub en el mensaje #32 dice que sí ha oído _la sartén_ aquí (los echo de menos a ambos en el foro).
Yo, igual que Ieracub, he oído muchas veces _la sartén_ en Chile. No estoy seguro, pero creo que es común entre la region de La Araucanía y la de Magallanes. Como mis obligaciones me hacen viajar frecuentemente a lo largo del país, sé que lo he oído, pero ya ni tengo seguridad sobre dónde.
A ver si algún otro chileno nos ilustra.

Saludos.


----------



## tia kk

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola,
Me acabo de enterar que la balabra Sartén es femenina (!)

Para un recetario el uso de esta palabra sería:

*Ponga todos los ingredientes en la sartén* - ¿Esto es correcto?

Siempre he usado:

*Ponga todos los ingredientes en el sartén.*

*Por favor confirmen o coríjanme en esto.*

*Gracias*


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, sartén es femenina.

Pero hay lugares de España y de América donde se usa como masculina. El DRAE lo reconoce.
[QUOTE  ‘Utensilio de cocina para freír’. En el habla culta general de España es femenino: _«Echó los trocitos de cebolla en la sartén»_ (Rojo _Matar_ [Esp. 2002]); su uso en masculino es muy escaso y se restringe al habla popular de algunas regiones. En América, alternan ambos géneros, con predominio del masculino: _«Fregó el sartén y los platos»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]); _«En una sartén quedaban dos colas de iguanas carbonizadas»_ (Sepúlveda _Viejo_ [Chile 1989]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_[/QUOTE] 
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Por una vez, coincido con el Santo DRAE: por aquí usamos *la sartén*.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues aquí en México es @ sartén. ¿Tá'claro?

Veo: Sí, sartén es femenina. _(Pinaurun dixit)_

¿Femenin*a*?
Sí, sartén es femenin*o*.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Claro que sí, es sartén. Y sí, la frase es correcta


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues aquí en México es *@* sartén. ¿Tá'claro?


La verdad que no.


----------



## Calambur

tia kk said:


> *Ponga todos los ingredientes en la sartén* - ¿Esto es correcto?
> 
> Siempre he usado:
> 
> *Ponga todos los ingredientes en el sartén.*
> 
> *Por favor confirmen o coríjanme en esto.*


 


Zio Gilito said:


> Claro que sí, es sartén. Y sí, la frase es correcta


Todos sabemos qué es sartén...(supongo) pero a mí no me queda claro a cuál frase te referís.


----------



## mirx

En México es más común la forma en masculino, el sartén. La otra forma se asocia con falta de formación académica o cultural.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Calambur said:


> La verdad que no.


 
A veces la sartén, a veces el sartén.
Yo, ya ni sé... pero lo más seguro, es que quién sabe.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Jean-Jacques *dijo*:*


> Veo: Sí, sartén es femenina. _(Pinaurun dixit)_
> ¿Femenin*a*?
> Sí, sartén es femenin*o*.


Es una _*palabra femenina *_o un _*término femenino.*_

Por aquí se usa con cualquiera de los dos géneros, aunque creo que predomina el femenino. Además, siempre *cogemos la sartén por el mango.* Que yo sepa, en el caso de la famosa expresión, nadie usaría el artículo masculino.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Venga pues, en México, igual... francamente, no sé a cuál irle, la o el sartén.
Saludos.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Perdón, me refería a que es *la* sartén


----------



## MarieSuzanne

O sea que, pese al DRAE, hasta ahora el único país de América donde usan el masculino (alternando con el femenino) es México. Eso de encerrarnos siempre a todos en el mismo saco...
En Epaña, en cambio, he oído decirlo mucho más en masculino.


----------



## Namarne

MarieSuzanne said:


> En Epaña, en cambio, he oído decirlo mucho más en masculino.


Qué afirmación tan sorprendente, MarieSuzanne, sobre todo si vives en Cataluña. ¿En qué zonas lo has oído así, si me permites la pregunta?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues, en Cataluña, pero en boca de castellanohablantes que no sé de qué parte de España vienen.


----------



## Namarne

Las estadísitcas juegan malas pasadas, está claro (a mí en este caso). Fíjate que yo es la primera vez que lo oigo, y eso que llevo casi toda mi vida aquí.


----------



## mirx

MarieSuzanne said:


> Pues, en Cataluña, pero en boca de castellanohablantes que no sé de qué parte de España vienen.


 
Yo, los pocos (o muchos) españoles que he conocido siempre utilizan la forma femenina. Por cierto, a mí me parece corta esa política idiota de la RAE de clasificar los usos como americanos y españoles. Pero bueno, es sólo un reflejo de la sociedad que lo sustenta y sí creo que ese concepto tan falto de razón se va extinguiendo poco a poco.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Namarne said:


> Las estadísitcas juegan malas pasadas, está claro (a mí en este caso). Fíjate que yo es la primera vez que lo oigo, y eso que llevo casi toda mi vida aquí.



Tal vez sea que, donde yo he vivido, el nivel cultural de los castellanohablantes era notoriamente bajo (por ej., abundancia de "me se..." y de pasados mal conjugados).


----------



## Namarne

MarieSuzanne said:


> Tal vez sea que, donde yo he vivido, el nivel cultural de los castellanohablantes era notoriamente bajo (por ej., abundancia de "me se..." y de pasados mal conjugados).


Pero entonces, ¿decirlo en masculino es rasgo de bajo nivel cultural?  
Yo habría dicho que en Cataluña se dice mayoritariamente en femenino, pero por suerte está *mirx *para desmentirlo. Gracias, amigo. 
(Desde luego este foro tiene guasa a veces).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Namarne said:


> Pero entonces, ¿decirlo en masculino es rasgo de bajo nivel cultural?



Pues... sí. "Sartén" siempre ha sido femenino.


----------



## pocholomix

MarieSuzanne said:


> En Epaña, en cambio, he oído decirlo mucho más en masculino.





mirx said:


> Yo, los pocos (o muchos) españoles que he conocido siempre utilizan la forma masculina.



Yo llevo toda mi vida viviendo en España y es la primera vez que leo/escucho sartén como masculino, de hecho, me suena mal "el sartén" o "un sartén".

Acabo de buscarlo en la RAE y efectivamente es *nombre femenino*, aunque también dice que en lugares de América y España se usa como masculino,lo que no quiere decir que este bien dicho (seg  ún la RAE) dado que es femenino, pero ya digo que jam  ás lo he escuchado decir en masculino.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Google:
El sartén: 43,800
La sartén: 1,290,000

En el CREA:
El sartén: 24 casos en 12 documentos
La sartén: 440 casos en 171 documentos

Por acá el uso mayoritario es el sartén, aunque también se oye la sartén.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ToñoTorreón said:


> En Google:
> El sartén: 43,800
> La sartén: 1,290,000
> 
> En el CREA:
> El sartén: 24 casos en 12 documentos
> La sartén: 440 casos en 171 documentos
> 
> Por acá el uso mayoritario es el sartén, aunque también se oye la sartén.


 
Pues venga, en México, al menos, es: _la sarteno _o _el sartena._
En verdad os digo: cada vez que le pregunto a la cocinera en turno, me da exactamente el género contrario al que me dio la anterior.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora decimos "el sartén". El dicho va: "Hay que tomar el sartén por el mango."

He escuchado decir "la sartén" en videos españoles y suena muy raro. 

En Sonora es definitivamente una palabra masculina. Los sartenes y el sartén.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Alma Shofner said:


> En Sonora decimos "el sartén". El dicho va: "Hay que tomar el sartén por el mango."
> 
> He escuchado decir "la sartén" en videos españoles y suena muy raro.
> 
> En Sonora es definitivamente una palabra masculina. Los sartenes y el sartén.
> 
> Saludos


 
Me parece que no solo en Sonora, en todo el país.

Saludos.


----------



## gtgaxiola

¿Quién decide que es masculino y que es femenino?
Siempre he encontrado divertido que *corbata* es femenino, mientras que *vestido* es masculino.


----------



## flljob

gtgaxiola said:


> ¿Quién decide que es masculino y que es femenino?
> Siempre he encontrado divertido que *corbata* es femenino, mientras que *vestido* es masculino.


 
Solo recuerda que el género gramatical no tiene nada que ver con el sexo.

Saludos.


----------



## gtgaxiola

Según la definición de esta página de internet:


> *Masculino: *gram. [Género] gramatical al que pertenecen los _sustantivos_ que designan a personas o animales _de sexo masculino_ o a las que por su terminación o por convención se les ha asignado este [género]:
> 
> 
> "libro" es un sustantivo masculino. También m.



Al parecer tiene que ver con el sexo.


----------



## Calambur

gtgaxiola said:


> Según la definición de esta página de internet:
> 
> 
> Al parecer tiene que ver con el sexo.


¿Cuál es la página?
Me di una vuelta por el zoológico y encontré un lémur... hembra.
Luego estuve buscando en mi biblioteca y no pude encontrarle el sexo a ningún libro. 

En fin, el sexo es una cualidad física. Del DRAE:


> *sexo.*(Del lat. sexus).
> 1. m. Condición orgánica, masculina o femenina, de los animales y las plantas.
> 2. m. Conjunto de seres pertenecientes a un mismo sexo. _Sexo masculino, femenino._
> 3. m. Órganos sexuales.


----------



## gtgaxiola

> Según la definición de *esta *página de internet:


Por supuesto que me refiero a *ESTE *sitio (mejor conocido como WordReference.com)


----------



## Pinairun

gtgaxiola said:


> Por supuesto que me refiero a *ESTE *sitio (mejor conocido como WordReference.com)


 


> *Masculino: *gram. [Género] gramatical al que pertenecen los _sustantivos_ que designan a *personas o animales de sexo masculino* o a las que por su terminación o por convención se les ha asignado este [género]:
> 
> 
> "libro" es un sustantivo masculino. También m.


 


> Al parecer tiene que ver con el sexo.


 
Pero solo tiene que ver con el *sexo* cuando se trata de *personas* o *animales*.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Yo tampoco había oído nunca "sartén" en masculino. Aquí es siempre "la sartén".


----------



## Naticruz

elcampet said:


> Por favor, no sean flojos y esciban dándome algunas opiniones más. Gracias


Esta es de María Moliner
 
*■ Notas de uso* 
Mientras que en España la palabra _sartén_ se emplea casi exclusivamente como femenina, en América coexisten los dos géneros, masculino o femenino, con predominio del masculino.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Por favor, leer todo el hilo, si tiene algo que comentar que no se haya dicho ya, contacte un moderador para incluir su mensaje.

Por ahora, este hilo queda cerrado.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

